
Ask HN: Do the new tax laws cause you to change your corporation type? - nicholas73
For LLC owners, do the new tax laws make sense for you to change to a C Corp?  Especially in CA, where there is an $800 LLC fee?
======
jmcguckin
In California, even for C corp, there is a 700-800 franchise fee...

~~~
nicholas73
Whoops, but it looks like the $800 can be waived the first year and count
towards income tax.

